# DA trigger on Thun 9 HC



## edbrowne (Apr 8, 2011)

My new Thun9 HC is sn A8 - - - -.
The SA trigger is good, though at release the stop is only .03" (less than 1mm) from the frame.

But the DA trigger is tough, and at release, the stop is only .02" from the frame.
The DA also seems to have inconsistent force near release; sometimes heavy,
sometimes very heavy.
And the horizontal trigger tip travel from takeup to release is .72" (18mm).
It was built in April 2010, and was on display, so the trigger had some use.

_It seems to be out of spec now, but will firing and cycling the trigger possibly improve it,
or make it worse, or neither ?_
I know the first thought is to send it for service, but if it might improve,
then I'll see what happens after 100 rounds.


----------



## daddySEAL (Apr 24, 2007)

edbrowne said:


> My new Thun9 HC is sn A8 - - - -.
> The SA trigger is good, though at release the stop is only .03" (less than 1mm) from the frame.
> 
> But the DA trigger is tough, and at release, the stop is only .02" from the frame.
> ...


Right...good thing it's not DAO~


----------

